
Researchers study the genetics and behavior of elephants born without tusks - new_guy
https://www.nationalgeographic.com/animals/2018/11/wildlife-watch-news-tuskless-elephants-behavior-change/
======
dec0dedab0de
I saw an elephant pull its tusk out at the Zoo once. It was just before they
moved them to another place. Everyone was asking and the staff didnt even turn
around. It felt like they were covering something up, I thought this might be
about it. Instead it was about elephants being born without tusks, which is
interesting, but not the same thing.

~~~
webkike
Well, in my brief research, it seems that it is similar to a tooth, so it
would just be the equivalent of a human pulling out a tooth?

~~~
EGreg
How did it pull it out, lacking hands and dexterity?

~~~
webkike
They got a big ol limb on their nose called their trunk that I assume they use

------
amriksohata
Evolving?

~~~
dang
Please let's not get snagged by a word. We've changed the title to something
less triggery.

~~~
keithwhor
There’s nothing wrong with the word. It’s not evolution _by natural selection_
, but it’s a change in allele frequency / phenotype at population scale. It’s
evolution.

Why in the hell is HN moderating titles based on being “triggery”? National
Geographic can publish it but HN can’t?

~~~
maxerickson
triggery of shitty discussions. Pointless empty squabbling and the like.

~~~
p1necone
Do we really have young earth creationists here, or is it squabbling by
pedants instead?

